# Feb 12 07 St.Jean BMQ



## corypaven (1 Feb 2007)

I got called today, are there any army.ca members going to be there?


----------



## Lukz (2 Feb 2007)

hey dood, i'm also going on the 12th of Feb, was suppose to be on the course running from the 29th but missed it because of some problems. Anyway i'm flying out the 10th of feb from toronto


----------



## xman (2 Feb 2007)

I will also be attending the February 12Th BMQ at ST.Jean.  I'm not sure when I'll be flying out of toronto though.


----------



## david1985 (2 Mar 2007)

i leave for BMQ feb 11 at 6am from newfoundland


----------



## NJL (2 Mar 2007)

david1985 said:
			
		

> i leave for BMQ feb 11 at 6am from newfoundland



Seeing how todays Mar 2 you might be in some hot water if your were supposed to have left on Feb 11.. did ya mean march 11?


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (2 Mar 2007)

hey i just thought of this, since you guys are leaving soon. My friend should still be there if you run into a Private Yorke tell him marj says hi!!


----------



## Scratch_043 (3 Mar 2007)

I think the (insert date) basic (insert generic sentiment) threads should be deleted after the start date has passed, it prevents confusion, such as we witnessed here.  The people who posted here over the past 24 hours are looking for the MARCH 12, 2007 BMQ thread that is further down the page in the thread listings.


----------



## david1985 (3 Mar 2007)

ya my bad never relize that i had feb in there instead of march


----------



## Hawkeye (9 Mar 2007)

not really on topic but was just wondering if the bmq is given in english or french in st jean or both?


----------



## aesop081 (9 Mar 2007)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> not really on topic but was just wondering if the bmq is given in english or french in st jean or both?



Both....now please take a few minutes to look around the site...thats twice you have posted things that have been gone over many times......thanks

army.ca staff


----------

